# 64405 - covered for this procedure



## anggand@aol.com (Sep 5, 2011)

I work for a pain management office and the dr performed a greater occipital nerve injection because the patient was experiencing headaches. Does anyone know what diagnosis are usually covered for this procedure.


----------



## lavanyamohan (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello,
Did you try 723.8?
Rgds,
LMohan


----------



## anggand@aol.com (Sep 6, 2011)

I was looking at that code but I wasnt sure  thanks.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Sep 6, 2011)

anggand@aol.com said:


> I was looking at that code but I wasnt sure  thanks.



That may be payable, but is that what the patient had?  If your diagnosis is "headaches" - you must code 784.0 whether it's payable or not. 

If you are just wanting to know what may be payable, have you checked to see if your local Medicare contractor has an LCD?  That will give you a good idea.


----------



## ollielooya (Sep 7, 2011)

One of the codes our doctor uses is also 723.8.

Suzanne E. Byrum, CPC


----------



## anggand@aol.com (Sep 7, 2011)

thank you everybody!!!


----------

